# Sketchup Problem; Punching a hole through a beveled surface?



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

So here's a Sketchup teaser. At least for me. How do I punch a hole through an object with a beveled surface? I want to make a through hole parallel to the back surface. I tried by punching a hole through a rectangle then chopping off the bevel, but it will not 'cut' through the hole. I then made the beveled part and placed a hole which went out the back. I then used the rotate tool to align the hole with the back surface but can't figure out how to chop off the ends.


----------



## CaseMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Right click on the part and select 'Intersect with Model'. It will create the hole faces as well as the interior tube faces. Just delete the solid faces of the holes that you don't need.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what CaseMan said- select geometry, and do "Intersect Selected" or "Intersect with Model" then just delete the remaining extra parts that are not needed


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

if they are components you must open them for editing first.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Intersect with Model! Now why didn't I think of that? Can't wait to get home and give it a try. Many thanks to all.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Tim,

let us now how that goes. I'm interested in this topic as well.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Dave you said "don't forget to correct the face orientation inside the hole" Sorry if i'm being a little dense, but, huh??


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I probably should have stated my original question as; what is the best way to punch a hole through a beveled surface(s)?

Like I said above, I made a circle on the beveled surfavce and used Push/Pull to extend it. Because that surface is on a 15 degree angle the hole went out the back. I then used the Rotate tool the align the hole parallel to the back surface.

Can you think of an easier way?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang - Is Dave helping people again?


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave. So essentially you are drawing a circle in space, pushing it through the piece, then intersecting the tube with the model, then chopping off the overhang?


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave. You might guess where I'm going with this. I also plan to use it for making pocket holes.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I had to print DaveR's response on that one because I'm not sure the book I bought on Sketch UP covers this sort of thing. In another 6 months I may have it down. I was going to show some of it to my grand kids during the holidays. They will probably pick it up faster and end up helping me (-;


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Pocket holes… they're not just for screws anymore. This is what I'm working on.





































Just thread a cable and add tension. I'm experimenting with some 1/16" diameter threaded rod I got a Home Depot too. I used mortise and loose tenons on my bed project and thought of this. I'm also adding a loose tenon or two in the middle, but have not put those in the model; yet.


----------

